# Best battery sprayer for under 200?



## halby (Jun 8, 2020)

Hey guys,

I am scratching the lawn Care itch during the winter by looking for a sprayer upgrade. I've been using a 2 gallon pump cannon on about 7k SQ feet. I do mostly granular apps for npk but i like to use a sprayer for humic/kelp/prodiamine etc... I've heard good things about Petra sprayers, especially for the price. I also looked at the kimo sprayer.

Any recommendations?


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

my4sons


----------



## OhioLawn (Sep 23, 2020)

I don't know if it's the best, but I already have several Ryobi 18v tools and picked up the Ryobi sprayer this summer. I've used it a handful of times and am very pleased with it. It gives you the option to switch out tips if you'd like to too. I haven't tried to 'max out' the number of tanks per battery, but have been able to do at least 3 tanks on a 4AH battery. Below is a link for it at Home Depot.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/RYOBI-ONE-18-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Cordless-4-Gal-Backpack-Chemical-Sprayer-2-0Ah-Battery-and-Charger-Included-P2840/303585241


----------



## Backyardigans (Nov 20, 2020)

Just browsing around and ran into this. Not sure about the full spec or what adapter it uses. It's affordable and local which is nice. It claims to spray 45 gallons per charge. Also have several batteries options from 1.5, 2.0, & 4.0Ah. Plus, it has a psi dial(doesn't specify). It would be nice if you could add a boom attachment, T jet adapter, or a setup like @dfw_pilot . Only at your local Walmart :lol:


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

OhioLawn said:


> I don't know if it's the best, but I already have several Ryobi 18v tools and picked up the Ryobi sprayer this summer. I've used it a handful of times and am very pleased with it. It gives you the option to switch out tips if you'd like to too. I haven't tried to 'max out' the number of tanks per battery, but have been able to do at least 3 tanks on a 4AH battery. Below is a link for it at Home Depot.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/RYOBI-ONE-18-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Cordless-4-Gal-Backpack-Chemical-Sprayer-2-0Ah-Battery-and-Charger-Included-P2840/303585241


I have milwaukee everything, and just looked up their tank. What a neat idea to have an interchangeable tank system, but christ the price. Story of my life with milwaukee though. Bulletproof tools, but you're going to pay dearly for them...


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

VALawnNoob said:


> my4sons


I'll second the M4S sprayer. Mine has been all around the neighborhood and is holding up well. The battery holds a charge for a very long time.


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

OhioLawn said:


> I don't know if it's the best, but I already have several Ryobi 18v tools and picked up the Ryobi sprayer this summer. I've used it a handful of times and am very pleased with it. It gives you the option to switch out tips if you'd like to too. I haven't tried to 'max out' the number of tanks per battery, but have been able to do at least 3 tanks on a 4AH battery. Below is a link for it at Home Depot.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/RYOBI-ONE-18-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Cordless-4-Gal-Backpack-Chemical-Sprayer-2-0Ah-Battery-and-Charger-Included-P2840/303585241


I have the Ryobi as well, and so far so good. I also purchased the Teejet nozzles recommended on here, which made a big difference.


----------



## athenslb57 (Aug 27, 2020)

cubsfan24 said:


> OhioLawn said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if it's the best, but I already have several Ryobi 18v tools and picked up the Ryobi sprayer this summer. I've used it a handful of times and am very pleased with it. It gives you the option to switch out tips if you'd like to too. I haven't tried to 'max out' the number of tanks per battery, but have been able to do at least 3 tanks on a 4AH battery. Below is a link for it at Home Depot.
> ...


I'm planning to purchase the Ryobi as well since I have other Ryobi tools. Are the Teejet tips a direct drop in or do I need to purchase a cap?


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

athenslb57 said:


> cubsfan24 said:
> 
> 
> > OhioLawn said:
> ...


I believe my Teejets also came with a cap, but wasnt needed, and they fit right in without it.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I have a cheap Chapin 20V I got at wal-mart for 99 bucks. Put a T-jet nozzle on it and it works. The battery quit working on me. Called Chapin and they sent me 2 batteries in the mail free of charge. They use the Porter Cable 20v LI-ION batteries with slight modification. 
It's a good entry level model. I've been eyeing the MY4SONs sprayer for when this one dies.


----------



## WarTide (Jul 8, 2020)

Search for VIVOSUN 4 Gallon Battery Powered Backpack Sprayer on Amazon. I've had this one for 2 summers and it works great.


----------



## heart_helper (Jan 20, 2021)

For the Ryobi, which TeeJet tips did you use?


----------

